# Its all in your head



## shadowhawk420 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is my story about dpdr and how I am cured from it. Before anyone says anything about the title, i have been through hell and back with this disorder and there is hope for everyone. it is NOT permanent. I do not intend to stay on this website either, for DPDR is a thing of the past for me in a way. First, I got this dpdr shit by smoking marijuana. I wouldny say that it was induced by a panic attack, I just felt brain fog that never seemed to go away and everything seemed as if it wasnt real. I was always worried about of this was permanent and if i was going to ever get out of this, and even if symptoms strated to kind of fade but didnt go away i would panic, putting me into a negative thought loop of "is this ever gonna go away." I would like to say this is all in your head, and I have the right to say that because i have been through the worst in this condition. Know that there is hope. I cured myself from this disorder from not caring and not letting it get ahold of me. DO NOT listen to those who say "in order to cure this, you have to exercise yada yada etc... stay sober etc"... I smoke and smoked heavy amounts of marijuan while having this and did not notice any effects of increased dpdr the next day, because I believd that it would not make it worse. Live life how you want to live it. Learn not to give a fuck and do what you want, and dont let this disorder from stopping you from having fun. I cured myself through the use of notropics and not giving my dpdr agttention. you can smoke marijuana and drink alcohol, and it will not make the condition worse, unless you believe that it will. The only way to get out of this is to not care and live how you want, and you have to know that this is not permanent. I always believed that this was permanent until I became cured. It is possible. You just have to believe. Now everuthing to me is crisp and clear, and my feelings are coming back to me. Do not lose hope or give up, all this is is a side effect of anxiety. Being cured feels fucking amazing, and I recommend that you take nootropics such as Performix. See you on the other side.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree with you! DP/DR and ANY anxiety issue (OCD, panic, etc) are all focus-related problems. I liken it to a headache. Let's say you have a headache and that's all you think about all day long; it's going to be one of the worst headaches you have ever had in your life because all of your focus is on it. You get up, get busy, do something that takes your mind off of the headache and all of a sudden it's either gone or barely there at all. Taking a "who cares" approach isn't easy at first, but it does work. CBT teaches this type of method. You label whatever it is as "just anxiety" "just OCD" or "just DP/DR" and you take that "ehh, whatever" approach and it helps long-term. It's not an overnight cure, but it does help.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's all in your head. If you have nothing in your head, then you have no problems. Don't worry, be happy. If it feels good, do it. I believed it was permanent, and so it was. Then I was cured, and it wasn't. Now I don't know what to believe. I believe I can fly. I'm outta here!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Again and again and again (x1,000,000) I come back to this conclusion. But the mind can't grasp it. It can't do anything with it. It's nothing. Nothing at all. It's sitting and doing nothing with these horrific symptoms. That doesn't mean meditate on nothing. It means there's nothing to be done. At all


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I can sleep for 20hours+ sometimes, constant head pressure, often aches in neck and back, feeling exhausted most of the day. There is a physical component to this.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> I can sleep for 20hours+ sometimes, constant head pressure, often aches in neck and back, feeling exhausted most of the day. There is a physical component to this.


 Sleeping that much is not good for you. You'll definitely feel lethargic when you sleep that much.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Whether it's in my head or not, there is such a large physical component to this that I simply can't function like a normal person. I always hear people going on about how they did 15 or 20,000 steps that they tracked on their phone or whatever. I'm lucky if I ever get to 2000 per day, because my fatigue is so extreme. It's not just tiredness, it's a total depletion of energy, I'm running on nothing all the time. I am off balance and constantly light headed. I was at the zoo this summer, and it got up to 95 fahrenheit or so. After an hour of walking around, I fainted and hit the floor. I had strangers all shoving water bottles in my face assuming it was dehydration, but I knew better - fucking DP. And that's really the thing, my body just stops and gives up on me if and when it's too much.

I guess I'm having a harder and harder time being able to attribute something like DP to simple anxiety, because it seems several layers deeper than that. I know the brain can create all sorts of bodily symptoms and fatigue of its own volition, but my anxiety has been relatively under control for quite some time now and there has been no improvement whatsoever. Whatever is going on requires a deeper understanding of mind and body. I'm certainly not able to figure it out. It always feels like I've run a marathon and am on some type of permanent, low-grade acid trip.

Basically my mind is just a mess. It thinks what it wants, runs with whatever it pleases, but is never fully "there". I can't have a firm belief in anything, because it's like trying to eat yogurt with a fork. I cannot practice mindfulness or have a solid understanding of the world around me, because my (peripheral) concentration is in the toilet. All I seem to have is the bare minimum required to live and exist on a very basic level, nothing more.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

Chicane said:


> Whether it's in my head or not, there is such a large physical component to this that I simply can't function like a normal person. I always hear people going on about how they did 15 or 20,000 steps that they tracked on their phone or whatever. I'm lucky if I ever get to 2000 per day, because my fatigue is so extreme. It's not just tiredness, it's a total depletion of energy, I'm running on nothing all the time. I am off balance and constantly light headed. I was at the zoo this summer, and it got up to 95 fahrenheit or so. After an hour of walking around, I fainted and hit the floor. I had strangers all shoving water bottles in my face assuming it was dehydration, but I knew better - fucking DP. And that's really the thing, my body just stops and gives up on me if and when it's too much.
> 
> I guess I'm having a harder and harder time being able to attribute something like DP to simple anxiety, because it seems several layers deeper than that. I know the brain can create all sorts of bodily symptoms and fatigue of its own volition, but my anxiety has been relatively under control for quite some time now and there has been no improvement whatsoever. Whatever is going on requires a deeper understanding of mind and body. I'm certainly not able to figure it out. It always feels like I've run a marathon and am on some type of permanent, low-grade acid trip.
> 
> Basically my mind is just a mess. It thinks what it wants, runs with whatever it pleases, but is never fully "there". I can't have a firm belief in anything, because it's like trying to eat yogurt with a fork. I cannot practice mindfulness or have a solid understanding of the world around me, because my (peripheral) concentration is in the toilet. All I seem to have is the bare minimum required to live and exist on a very basic level, nothing more.


When I went to the doctor about my anxiety, I told him that I was severely fatigued, too. I told him "listen, I know I have a toddler and I should be tired...but I also shouldn't be exhausted and barely able to get out of bed first thing in the morning before I've even done anything." His answer to me was "it's because you're anxious all the time". It made a lot of sense. When your mind and body are constantly in the fight or flight mode and you're living under a veil of anxiety day and night, you're going to be mentally and physically exhausted. This constant exhaustion can lead to headaches, dizziness, being lightheaded, etc, etc. I'm not saying your issues aren't caused by some other physical problem, but I know for me, it's all anxiety. Yesterday, for example, the DP/DR was at its minimum if there at all and the intrusive thoughts were barely there...I had such energy during the day it was amazing. Days when I'm overly anxious and my brain won't shut up...I could sleep for 20+ hours and it wouldn't be enough.

I might be in the minority with this, but I really do agree with OP (maybe not everything he said...he seemed to be selling off on some performix product crap..?) but once you're able to rein in on your anxiety levels, the DP/DR will go away and the physical issues (the exhaustion, the dizziness, the lightheadedness, the nausea, the headaches, etc) they will go away, too. I have horrible headaches all the time, too. I am exhausted constantly. I get dizzy. I blame it on not eating every hour on the hour or maybe there's something wrong with my blood sugar or maybe this, maybe that...maybe I have a brain tumor? But, no, it's all anxiety.

You say your anxiety has been under control for awhile now, but does the DP/DR make you anxious at all? You said your mind runs with whatever it wants; does this make you anxious or do thoughts make you anxious? Because if they do, you're still in the fight or flight mode constantly when dealing with these things and your anxiety is actually not under control.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

No, I've been on good medication for two years now. I don't feel any fear. I am numb, and generally quite blank, other than a mind that feels like it's just sort of doing its own thing. But it doesn't generate anxiety anymore. If anything I'm resigned. I mean, I've had this for years now, I'm so used to it, despite how crappy it is. I certainly don't feel surface anxiety on a day to day level. If it is anxiety, it's deep-seated and not something noticeable. But I don't feel scared, my heart sits at 56-58 BPM, my BP is normal and my stress level is low according to my phone. It's been that way for a long time now - once I got on my meds years ago I was left with the physical/cognitive symptoms, minus the anxiety, as that is all it took away. And yet still a plethora of other symptoms. They've checked me out top to bottom and I'm healthy as a horse, on paper. So for me, you certainly would be in the minority if that was your firm belief.

I should clarify that in my case, they had said my DP was a response to trauma. So while the anxiety is gone, it's left me with some sort of imbalance. But I think it's too simplistic to put it down to anxiety in and of itself. Because evidently, you can still have a heck of a lot going wrong without feeling fear every day.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh snap with the physical exhaustion and oversleeping. But I am still tempted to believe my attitude is doing this. Whenever I have an achey body, which is most days, I give myself a hard time about it. As if to say "you haven't done fuck all. How are you tired? Why does my body ache?". I think this rejection of pain and discomfort, in any and all forms, is the problem. If I lifted weights I wouldn't give myself a hard time about achey muscles. They are healing. I'm trying to entirely reframe this though. All symptoms, everything are just anxiety. Just symptoms of a tired mind or a tired body. And there is nothing to be done with those symptoms. Even if the thoughts come up that this shouldn't be as it is, do nothing about those thoughts. They are just a tired mind getting agitated. But over the many years, I can't give one time when they have given me any relief


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Its all in your head implies that theres nothing physical happening.

Brain chemistry is as physical as anything else.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

*Sigh*

I think there must be a template for bad advice the people that start these sort of threads use, I've seen that many that are practically identical -- I sometimes wonder if they're the same person.

1. Marijuana has been shown, time and time again, to be linked to the onset of DPDR. Look at the amount of first posts on these boards that start "I was smoking some weed.." -- why are we still discussing this? Do you people even read other posts? Skateboarding into incoming traffic won't necessarily get you run over, but eventually the law of averages will probably prevail.

2. "It's all in your head" -- why didn't I think of that? Of course it's in my head, and everyone elses that suffers with mental illness (hence the name). The implication is that its something trivial that you can easily turn on and off, which I resent -- I know I'm a neurotic nutcase, and it doesn't particularly help.

3. "DO NOT listen to those who say "in order to cure this, you have to exercise yada yada etc..." "I recommend that you take nootropics such as Performix."

No comment.

Sorry if this post isn't my usual measured kind, but I get pissed off reading first posts that state "I've had DPDR for five minutes but now I'm cured, why aren't you all cured yet lol".


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Alan said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I think there must be a template for bad advice the people that start these sort of threads use, I've seen that many that are practically identical -- I sometimes wonder if they're the same person.
> 
> ...


I agree exercise won't cure it. It may make you tired enough where it may subdue the DP for a little bit. Temporarily. Exercise never hurt anyone though.


----------



## shadowhawk420 (Sep 26, 2017)

@Alan, this isn't a "i've had dpdr for 5 minutes and now i'm cured" this went on for 9 months and it was complete hell but i've gotten out of it from not caring about it. I will have moments of it sometimes but i am cured in the majority. and performix does work and i recommend everyone try it, it made me feel clear headed and back to normal and this isn't advertising, i just wanna help others cure themselves because dpdr is the shittiest thing i've ever encountered and i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## seb029 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think there is some truth in what shadowhawk said, only for the fact that it made him cured (or at least feeling better). But everyone is different, had differend paths and differents kinds of traumas in their life and everyone has the key in them, a different key. It may cure some people to just 'not caring about dp' but for others, it won't be enough because there's deeper layers, more complex issues unfortunately.

But i think that to not fight against dp and let anxiety and weird thoughts come to us and deal with it, understanding our emotional issues, is a good start for curing this condition. Better said than done, of course.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did you also get these weird attacks where you can be just relaxing and all of a sudden you feel this sick fear in the pit of you stomach and your vision zooms and everything and everyone feels and looks fake and you feel like your soul is literally leaving your body and you’re watching yourself from up top? Yeaaaaa I believe is all in my head until those freaky attacks happen.... then I’m back to square one


----------



## Marisa (Aug 28, 2017)

seb029 said:


> But everyone is different, had differend paths and differents kinds of traumas in their life and everyone has the key in them, a different key. It may cure some people to just 'not caring about dp' but for others, it won't be enough because there's deeper layers, more complex issues unfortunately.


I agree with this so much.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, it's all in our minds. All of these physical symptoms and fucked up physical motor - coordination, it's just all in our minds. I got instantly cured temporarily after a tooth extraction surgery, oh, it's only in my mind. And then relapsed and the head pressure came back, oh, it's only in my mind. If you mean it "it all in your head", literally!!! Then I agree with you that it's all in our minds.

I won't say anything anymore. I've no further comments. I'M NOT SAYING SHIT NO MO. BECAUSE WHEN MY NAME COME UP, RESPEK IT.

This title made me angry as hell "it's all in your head"!!!

Even fucking PHDs doctors say some shit like that. Until the poor patient goes to specialized laboratory clinic, only to find out all these years he had Lyme, while doctors telling him "don't worry, it's all in your head. You just.... A bit hypochondriac"

NO MOTHERFUCKER, IT TURNED OUT TO BE LYME. MR. 2 PHDS WITH A SECONDARY PROFESSION ABOUT SOME IRRELEVANT SHIT TO GAIN REPUTATION AND ADD AN EXTRA CURRICULUM TO HIS FUCKING RESUME TO MAKE MORE MONEY.

I'm out of here... No body right some stupid shit like that or ama kill myself for real instead of figuring it out so bluntly oh, finally, it turned out to be "it's all in our heads" REALLY!!! How great... How awesome. The simple ultimate cure. Throwing it out that easy.

Guys... 
WHAT MAFUCKA 
It's plain simple. Just ignore it and don't think about it. That simple, because it's all in your head. 
Oh how great. Thank you. This is all what we had to do all these years. 
Thanks for the ultimate formula.
Bye


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah this is partly my fault so I suppose I should deal with it -- I don't see anything positive coming from this thread, so I've locked it.


----------

